# New to the forum



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

Just to say that I'm new here and it's great to have found a forum that is answering some of my questions about what is looking like my next car - the new A3.

The dealers and Audi UK really do not have a clue. Information is contradictory or just plain wrong!

I got to see my first new A3 in the flesh yesterday and, to be honest, was left with mixed impressions. Admittedly it was an SE still covered in protective plastic but I'm not sure that the new 'sporty aggressive' look is effective.

One thing for sure, one of my potential colour choices, Lava Grey, is certainly no longer on the short list. It looked like black left in the sun too long.

The interior however is a massive step forward over the previous generation. More space. More class. Like the original felt when it first appeared.

I'm waiting now and hoping that an Akoya Silver Sport wins me over - hopefully one of the local dealers will get one as a demo.

Has anyone got a definite view on wheels yet? The dealer yesterday told me that 5 Star 17inch and 5 star parabolic 17in were the only options. Yet another dealer told me that there'd be an 18inch option (presumably the A4/TT 9 spokers)


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Hi Spiderman - and welcome!

I think the new A3 comes with bewilderment as a non-optional extra! Trying to find out what is and isn't standard and what the variations on the options are is worthy of a treasure hunt!

Yesterday I sat down to read a review in Auto Express, Autocar and Audi Magazine, and checked on the Audi website. I don't think I should have bothered - I'm more confused than ever. However, I've had an invitation to an 'A3 launch' at a local dealership next Friday, and I hope things will be clearer then.

Last month I went on a trip across Eruope with some TTOC members, which included a visit to Ingolstadt. We saw the new A3 being built, and a few finished examples, plus a couple out on the raod. Mighty impressive. It looked best in dark colours (as someone who buys black cars, I would say that!) but of course the spec and wheel variations were for European cars. I guess we all just have to wait a bit longer for the definitive word on the UK cars! Does Audi want our money, or what?!


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

I was initially tempted by a darker colour but seeing Lava Grey has really put me off. However, I fear that akoya silver may become very common and could look a bit effeminate.

Which colours did you see in Germany?

Has anyone else seen a new A3 in the flesh yet? If so, which colours and what was your impressions?

Both of the dealers local to me (Salisbury/Poole) have had their cars delivered so people must be starting get thier first looks at the car.

Also, what's the forums view on BOSE? Is it worth the money? Would you be better just paying for an aftermarket upgrade?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> However, I fear that akoya silver may become very common and could look a bit effeminate.


Oi, I've ordered an A3 in akoya and it gets built next week. ??? What makes you think that it'll be effeminate. It's a dark shade of silver, not to disiimilar to Avus. :-/

I saw a standard version of an A3 2.0 FSI at Dundee Audi today. It was in light silver and I must say I was very impressed. The usual high standard and pretty much as Karsci covered in his review.

With regards to Bose, I have it in the TT and it is fantastic. The sound quality is crystal clear and I don't regret paying the extra for it.

Having said that, although I have opted for an upgrade to Symphony II with a front loading changer, I did not specify Bose.

I want the TT to remain special and didn't want the A3 to be a clone with leather, heated seats and Bose. I have gone for xenons though as they are far better than standard headlights.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

sorry Vagman, no offence intended regarding Akoya - it's just that the meaner look that Audi appears to be going for may be more effective on a darker colour.

there seems to be a strong liking for the xenon lights - not an option that I was planning on but I may consider now.

for the record, my current preference is -

2.0 TDi Sport, Akoya, Parabolics, Black Leather, BOSE, cruise, front armrest

looking forward to finally getting a drive and hoping that it is sufficiently entertaining to replace my Alfa


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Spiderman,

No offence taken, I was only jesting. ;D ;D

I'm sure that you'll not be disappointed when you get a test drive as all the reviews thus far have been positive. Only last week, Autocar awarded it 8 stars, which is good for that publication.

I like your preferred spec and hope that you like akoya. So do I as it is too late to change it now.

Re the xenons, if you've got 'em on your existing car then you'll know that you would not want to drive another car in the dark without them. If you don't have them, then I would certainly recommend them, despite the additional cost.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Agree absolutely on the xenons!

The lights on my existing A3 are notoriously poor, and after being used to the xenons on my TT, they now seem even more like a pair of flickering candles!

I don't know how good the lights on the new A3 will be, but I don't think any regular bulbs can cut it once you've experienced the white light of xenons. And at Â£590 as an option they're not toooo bad.

I plan to limit the upgrade on the audio equipment so that I can afford the lights (and the 17" wheels) - but if I'm told BOSE is a must, then I might change my mind. Again!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Dropped off my A3 for its Â MOT this morning, and there was a new A3 in the showroom. It looks better and better the more I see it!

It was an FSI SE, in regular silver. I looked at the colour swatches, and I'm sure the car will be terrific in Akoya silver. I hadn't realized what a rich, deep shade it is!

I think the car definitely needs the sport set up and the 17" wheels, though. On 16" and in SE trim there are lots of goodies, but there's also a lot of space under the car and in the wheel arches - it looks a bit like it's just been goosed! - which takes away from the 'mean' look of the rest of the car, especially the front and the rising line to the C pillar. As for the effect on the handling - mmm!


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

rather scathing review of the 2.0 FSI in Autocar this week - although to be fair it was hardly complimentary about the competition.

agree that the 17" wheels are a must - the SE I saw looked really anorexic in the wheel arch department

here's a question - debadged or not on the TDi?

test drove a Saab 9-3 with xenons and that was my first experience and I must admit they were good.

however I'm at risk of making the car so expensive that I'll not be able to afford 'something for the weekend' as well


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I rather like the de-badged look; I have it on my current A3, and I think that for a car designed to be so smooth and understated, the less ornamentation the better. You can also surprise some people at the 'traffic lights Grand Prix'!! When I ordered it, the car was very new to market, and the 1.8 TS (mine!) in particular was labelled a 'thief magnet', so I thought it might make sense too.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll be defo debadging mine. Not only does the car look better, but it's easier to wash!

Saw a debadged A4 avant over the week, and looked much better than a badged equivalent. I suppose it also depends if you have an RS6 or a 1.4 A2!

I will be very interested to see what Akoya looks like in the flesh. My second choice at the moment, below Mauritius. In both cases, I think it's going to be ink blue leather.

Even though I think the dash will look more complete with a Symphony radio (it looks a bit empty, though very neat with the Concert), I don't think I will be getting it. I'll get an Apple Ipod instead. BOSE, defo as I'm not into after market installs and I like my music (nobody else seems to though ;D).

Arranged test drive for next weekend, when I should order as well. In the meantime, I will be trying to find out which of my order local dealers has a Mauritius/Akoya A3. Lister Worcester as the same Lava Grey spec A3 as was on show at MotorExpo. Don't about the demo car yet.


----------

